
A non-tech guide on full-cycle Agile product development - maxchurilov
https://www.mindk.com/agile-product-development/
======
maxchurilov
If you are looking for an in-depth Agile tutorial, then this book will be very
useful for you. We know that running a software development project from the
customer side is not an easy job. That’s why we’ve drawn up an easy wallet
guide to follow when starting an agile product development of your own. The
guide will convince you to go agile, identify what you need to learn, and how
to prepare and deal with each stage of the agile software development life
cycle!

